# My Subaru Impreza Turbo Terzo Project



## princey2k5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Right im new to the whole detailing world so i will learn as i go along and im starting this thread so i can keep an eye on the progress and get ideas from you guys along the way.

Firstly, little bit of info on the car, its an impreza terzo which subaru released to celebrate a triple win by mcrae in Italy in 96, 97 and 98. Terzo is italian for 3 so they released 333 with this particular spec. Mine is no.3/333 which is the earliest one that remains as 1 and 2 have been confirmed dead. My car was also the actual car Subaru used for the press release and it has quite a bit of history.

Now i kept it standard with everything original even down to the mats however being a 13 year old car, things are starting to wear out and the bodywork is really showing some nasty signs of age so i have changed a few little things. I dont believe it has ever had the care it should have had so now is the time to start a project and get it back to looking mint. :buffer:

I have always used bits of torn t-shirts and stuff to clean all the cars i have ever owned so yes advice will be needed. :newbie:

I have now stopped taking cars to the kosovans to clean, im stocked up on autoglym and Meguires products & wrags/pads but have no idea what im doing with them.

Heres some pics of the car now and hopefully a couple of months down the line, it will look a lot better:





































Now, ok it just looks like your average old school scooby here, but upon closer inspection, here is my nasty front end:

These arent dead bugs, their stone chips










Front Bumper










You know that thing that supposedly wiped the dinosaurs out?? Well i think that one landed on my bonnet.:lol: (Its about 8mm across)










So far, my alloys are booked in for a full refurb, dipped in acid and whatever else they do then powder coating in white as a lot of the standard Stickers on this car are white so i thought id go for it. I have had a quote on a respray on all the affected parts of the car but not sure wether to do that or send it to someone who can use their magic to wipe them out but i hear the paint on subarus is p!ss thin so probably just end up doing the respray jobbie.

Will be back soon with some photos of the lovely little close up scratches and swirls and see if you guys can inform me on what to do with them and what products would be best for getting them out. I ideally want to learn to do all this myself but i know this takes time and you do have to be very careful especially with these cars so advice welcome.

Peace out guys:thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Love these I would go for concours on a rare car like that. Gold wheels FTW!!


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

My dad was one of the first in the country to get his at the time,always had a soft spot since.


----------



## princey2k5 (Dec 6, 2011)

I do have the original gold alloys sat in garage but i think 16s look silly on them. There too small. Yeah, they are the only ones in this colour too which is what made me have the soft spot. Its gunna be a long long road getting her how i want though me thinks


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

Thought i'd seen this around Cannock, then looked at your location! Only up the road from me. Nice car buddy!


----------



## princey2k5 (Dec 6, 2011)

thunderpantz said:


> Thought i'd seen this around Cannock, then looked at your location! Only up the road from me. Nice car buddy!


Yeah you probably have mate. In cannock pretty much every night. Cheers pal:thumb:


----------



## redfly16 (Aug 20, 2011)

lovin the scooby


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I do love a good scooby-doo :thumb:


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice, that's exactly what you call a scooby.. :thumb:


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Great example 
Will watch this one with interest 
I have had my greenwagon turbo from new and is nearly 12 years old and a little bit if bubbling on the rear arches which will need done next year apart from that no other rust although I want to clean the underneath and protected too 
Engine bay is clean although I'm sure I can make it better 
Think when I get the arches done I will get the bonnet resprayed along with front spolier all in one go to make a proper job 

Four dents out of the doors and wheels refurbished so my budget will be 2k aprox which I know is madness on a car worth only that but I've had it for nearly 12 years and is a second weekend car


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

My friend had a new Terzo in '98 - it had different stickers where yours says Terzo though; was there a "Terzo 2" by any chance?

Still a bloody quick car though, very nice it was too - as is yours :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

princey2k5 said:


> I do have the original gold alloys sat in garage but i think 16s look silly on them. There too small. Yeah, they are the only ones in this colour too which is what made me have the soft spot. Its gunna be a long long road getting her how i want though me thinks


Mint gold 16's would look superb IMO, OEM+ FTW:thumb:


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

alxg said:


> My friend had a new Terzo in '98 - it had different stickers where yours says Terzo though; was there a "Terzo 2" by any chance?
> 
> Still a bloody quick car though, very nice it was too - as is yours :thumb:


You could be right, seems to ring some bells does that


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What a really rare, cool car!

Is Dave doing this for you now? He did message me about it the other day...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

great car,love scoobyz


----------

